# Freezer fallecido por causa de baja tensión



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2013)

El 25 de Diciembre siendo las 15Hs se reventó primero y prendió fuego luego el transformador de alta tensión de cerca de casa, con bomberos, sirenas, policía y todo.

Debido a la forma de anillado de la zona y al echo que seguramente se quemó alguna conexión de neutro quedaron 120Vca en mi casa, siendo lo nominal 220Vca, cuando me di cuenta corría a cortar los termomagnéticos pero parece que mi reacción no fue suficientemente rápida y cuando volvió la tensión noté que un freezer había fallecido.
Hace, lo que para mi es una falla algo extraña, al conectarlo funciona aproximadamente 1 minuto y luego salta la protección por sobre-calentamiento, durante el período en que funciona no enfría, mientras que cuando funcionaba bien en pocos segundos se notaba que las paredes del freezer comenzaban a enfriarse. 


¿ Que se les ocurre que pudiera ser ?

Esto es solo por curiosidad, ya que algún especialista se va a encargar de arreglar esto y con cargo a la compañía proveedora del servicio eléctrico.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 2, 2013)

No a Freezer lo mato Trunks el hijo de Vegeta... 


Posiblemente sea el rele de arranque, este con baja tensión queda casi pegado y produce mucha chispa deteriorándose o quedando en circuito cerrado


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2013)

Ummmm es posible, ya que el motor arranca y funciona un rato.

En cuanto lo pueda sacar de su alojamiento voy a verificar esto. Gracias Capi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2013)

+1 - por el relé amperométrico , quedó soldado-pegado , el motor no llega a régimen y salta la protección térmica.

En ese tiempo tampoco entró en régimen frigorífico , hace falta un minutito más 

Agrego : Si identificás las conecciones de la bocha , le ponés cable a línea (a través del protector térmico) y trabajo , al mismo tiempo que lo enchufás le das un toquecito entre trabajo y arranque. Debe arrancar y quedar encendida


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2013)

Para cualquier prueba tengo que sacarlo de una especie de nicho donde se encuentra, hoy por la tarde voy a ver si lo saco para poder llegar a la bocha.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2013)

La bocha lleva una tapa plástica con un clip que cubre relé + térmico


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2013)

Retirado el freezer, tapa plástica telarañas, bichos exóticos y otros.

Relee amperométrico *OK*

Perooooooo al encenderlo veo una sugestiva luminosidad *dentro* del Bimetálico 
Con el motor funcionando.


Me voy a conseguir un Bimetálico y vuelvo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2013)

O el motor está consumiendo demasiado y se enciende la resistencia que calienta el bimetálico . . . o el bimetálico "e morto"

¿ Le pusiste la pinza amperimétrica ?

Aunque sea quitá el relé y dale unos golpesitos-sacudidas , debe sentirse el núcleo que se mueve


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 2, 2013)

Sr. Fogonazo, dada su explicacion del hecho, bueno puede deducirse, que al caer la tension nominal del motor 
de 220V, a, aprox. la mitad, pues obviamente, al perder torque, tiende a... o mas bien se detiene, por lo tanto la corriente se eleva, degradando el devanado, que seria logico, que algun o algunos campo(s) tenga espiras en cortocircuito.
En algunos casos, reestablecida la tension, el motor continua funcionando, pero con un consumo  notablemente superior, que tarde o temprano, expirara...


----------



## opamp (Ene 2, 2013)

Fogo creo que lo sobrecargó con harta cerveza , vino , y hielo para el wisky.
Saludos !!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2013)

Triste final   

Era el Bimetálico y además el motor. 

Arranca consumiendo 2,3A y va subiendo despacio hasta 5A, allí corta nuevamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2013)

Hiciste la prueba sin el relé ?

Dandole el toque manual al arranque ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hiciste la prueba sin el relé ?
> 
> Dandole el toque manual al arranque ?



Nop, lo probé fuera y estaba abierto (Lo que tiene que estar abierto)


----------



## Marce (Ene 2, 2013)

Hola fogonazo, por si te interesa, encontre este articulo para hacer un par de pruebas 
http://2jjrefrigeracion.blogspot.com.ar/2012/02/probar-bobinado-aterrizado.html
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2013)

Marceguzz, Gracias por el Link


Recién hoy pude reanudar las pruebas sobre el freezer, el relee amperométrico abre como debe, lo que me induce a pensar que es en definitiva el motor, peroooooo me percaté de un detalle a medida que el motor funciona, va cambiando el sonido que hace, suena como si comenzara a frenarse, he aquí mi nueva duda existencial.

¿ Puede ser que se halla tapado el capilar del evaporador, levante demasiada presión y llegue a frenar el motor ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 5, 2013)

y si se tapo? que hay que hacerle un bypass?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2013)

En general , según mi propia experiencia , si se tapa el capilar o el filtro , hay suficiente lugar en el condensador como para contener todo el gas ya licuado y del lado de la succión quedaría al vació.

Entonces consumiría menos .

He visto al menos dos veces que se tapa un "filtro" (es una tapa redonda de unos 30 mm con un tornillo al medio de donde sale el caño de alta que hace un rulo antivibratorio) que hay dentro de la bocha , y en ese caso si ocurre lo de Fogo , que aumenta cambia de ruido y el consumo , pero hay que cortar la bocha


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 5, 2013)

Hola bueno, me parece extraño, que a causa de problemas con la baja de suministro electrico,  aparezca un "posible" problema en el sistema de frio. La forma que describe el problema Fogonazo, las sospechas son contundentes contra el motor.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Ene 5, 2013)

amigo fogonazo tendria que abrir el motor ....se hace con una amoladora y un disco fino cortando justo x la soldadura tratando de que no caiga tanto silicio de la piedra de corte ahi puede verificar si las espiras estan en corto re bobinar si es necesario y volver a armar despues de un exaustivo lavado y sopleteado


----------



## fredd2 (Ene 10, 2013)

Perdido por perdido, corta el capilar apenas sale del filtro y dale marcha del lado del capilar va a chupar y del lado del filtro va a tirar aire, con todo en marcha extrangula con un alicate el capilar y deberia dejar de salir aire por el filtro (linea de liquido, alta o como gusten llamarla).
De todas maneras asi sin ser mago ni brujo mucho menos adivino....te apuesto un chori en la costanera que el motor como bien dijiste, fallecio, cuando mucho una ves que se normalizan las presiones el consumo no pasa de 1,5 Amp..
Pd:Es regla que todo aparato que baje la temperatura, sea aire acondicionado o heladera falla siempre cuando hace calor, en este caso querias zafar pero edesur o edenor hicieron que la regla no falle  .
Saludo!


----------



## capitanp (Ene 10, 2013)

Recuerden que el liquido que se usa para hacer que funcione el sistema refrigerante es *INFLAMABLE*

Yo tenia un vecino que se dio cuenta de eso un poco tarde (historia verídica)


----------



## fredd2 (Ene 10, 2013)

capitanp dijo:


> Recuerden que el liquido que se usa para hacer que funcione el sistema refrigerante es *INFLAMABLE*
> 
> Yo tenia un vecino que se dio cuenta de eso un poco tarde (historia verídica)



No, no es inflamable, los R y los sustitutos que se usan hoy dia no lo son, y los que son son contados con los dedos de una mano.
Lo que si, si hay alguna llama cerca o en el ambiente se producen gases que en abundancia son MUY toxicos (por eso no se usan mas los detectores de fugas a velas).
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2013)

Moraleja del Freezer.

Si es el motor, yo no lo puedo cambiar por falta de: Bomba de vacío, gas re relleno, Etc.
Si es el filtro yo no lo puedo arreglar por falta de: Bomba de vacío, gas re relleno, Etc.

Así que en cuanto pueda lo voy a llevar a un técnico en refrigeración.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 14, 2013)

fredd2 dijo:


> No, no es inflamable, los R y los sustitutos que se usan hoy dia no lo son, y los que son son contados con los dedos de una mano.
> Lo que si, si hay alguna llama cerca o en el ambiente se producen gases que en abundancia son MUY toxicos (por eso no se usan mas los detectores de fugas a velas).
> Saludos




Si tenes razón, la anécdota es de hace 25 años mas o menos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2013)

Los gases refrigerantes MAYORMENTE no son inflamables , aunque si hacen reacciones tóxicas con el fuego.

Hace muy poco tiempo en España aparecieron heladeras que comenzaron a utilizar ISOBUTANO , que no es otra cosa que el vulgar Butano , QUE SI ES INFLAMABLE Y EXPLOSIVO.

La excusa que utilizan es que solo utiliza 200 gramos . . . .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2013)

Fogo , podés hacerlo vos mismo con poquitísimos componentes.

Necesitás :

- Autógena , u oxígeno-gas , o soplete de plomero pero con pico para soldar plata (los venden aparte) , tienen llama envolvente , o sea que la llama sale girando sobre su eje , con una boquilla de 1' estás bien. Es el que se usa para soldar Hidrobronz (latón) con plata !

- Varilla de plata.

-Garrafa _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-444714114-garrafa-descartable-yh12-_JM_ de 900 gramos + _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-446412394-valvula-de-carga-para-garrafas-descartables-_JM_

- Una manguera de carga con manómetro , es mucho más barata que un Manifold ,_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-446589135-manifold-nuevo-_JM_ es mas completo porque tiene grifo. En su defecto , _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-443108719-manguera-manifold-refrigeracion-flare-r-12-r-22-r-404-_JM_ 

-_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-444433613-valvula-de-carga-para-bochas-heladeras-refrigeracion-_JM_

***********************************

A la bocha nueva le soldás la válvula de carga donde corresponde. Sacale las tapitas a la bocha porque sinó la presión te hace burbuja en la soldadura.

Desenganchás los amarres de la bocha original , ponés la nueva al lado y le vas pasando los caños , todos menos la baja-succión.

Le *quitás el alvéolo a la válvula de carga* , ponés la manguera de carga y le metés gas , va a soplar por la baja ya que está abierta , eso es un barrido para evitar hacerle vacío , tenés que desalojar los tres litros de aire de la bocha. Ahora tapás la baja de la bocha con su tapita y la sostenés con el dedo , para barrer la cañería , ésto lleva un poquito más de tiempo-paciencia , será un minuto o dos .

Ahora sacás la manguera de carga y soldás la baja en la bocha , el haber quitado el alvéolo y la manguera permite que no haya presión al soldar.

Ponés alvéolo , cargás algo de gas y con agua y detergente revisás las soldaduras. Si todo está bien , reponés alvéolo , ponés manguera y le vas cargando gas en marcha.

La succión puede estar como a 100 libras con motor detenido y a unas 5 o 10 libras en régimen.

Yo las dejo entrar en régimen y le agrego gas hasta que se congele el caño de la succión , eso ya es demasiado gas , así que le vos sacando para que se vaya descongelando  . Éste sistema es util cuando no tenés manómetro 

Saludos !


----------



## Nepper (May 5, 2015)

Hola!
Bueno, se que está muerto este tema, no se si es un "coldcase", o en español, Un caso sin resolver...
El tema que surgió en el trabajo una duda con un colega muy cabezota :cabezon:.
Su profesor le dijo que las cosas se quemaban por baja tensión, y yo, sin haber pensado alguna vez en eso, recuerdo aquella firma de no se quien que dice _"Ante cualquier duda, consulte la ley de Ohm"_.
En fin, con total sutileza, un papel y un cuaderno, y varios colegas técnicos más alrededor, le demuestro cómo bajando la tensión, baja la corriente. Yo, al tener una mente orientada a la electrónica puede que no vea ciertos detalles electromecánicos, pero ohm es ohm... no por casualidad es ley...

En fin, comenzó la guerra. Con ciencia demuestro que no se queman las cosas por baja tensión. Mi colega defiende, porque "lo dijo su profesor", que se queman por baja tensión. 
Tras demostraciones totalmente matemáticas, el se retira sin demostrar convencimiento.

Al otro día, mis compañeros me dicen "Nepper! Nepper!, el colega tenía razón!! las cosas se queman por baja tensión!!" 

Ok... Les pregunto amablemente ¿Cómo es que llegó a esa conclusión? 
-Pues, lo buscamos en internet...         

Evidentemente, mi colega, ni me escuchó, ni le interesa ese ohm y que dice, en su cabeza estaba P=U.I tallado en marmol!!! Con conseguir a alguien que le diga "si, tenes razón" era argumento suficiente para demostrar que el tenía razón.

Viendo que mis colegas se convencieron, tras encontrar "información en internet", decidí colocar este post para que cualquiera se convezca, buscando en internet.

No importa el nivel de estudios que tengo, me baso en la ley de ohm.
Pero mejor que yo, puede decirlo esta persona que encontré en internet, tan confiable como cualquier usuario, pero con una diferencia... aplica la ley de ohm:



> Si la tensión de linea baja, no sucede nada con los aparatos que unicamente tienen resistencia, como ser las lamparas de luz, un calentador electrico, la plancha de planchar, la planchita para el pelo, la tostadora, etc.
> Los Artefactos que tengan motor con bobinado de arranque, como ser la heladera, bombeador de agua, cortadora de pasto, etc., cuando la tension baja tanto que el giro del motor no alcanza para accionar la llave centrifuga que corta el bobinado de arranque y ponga a funcionar el bobinado de trabajo, la consecuencia es que queda en el arranque y se quema el bobinado que esta preparado unicamente para ese fin.
> En los equipos electronicos, como ser un TV.Color, una computadora, un monitor,equipos de musica, etc. que estan dotados de una fuente de alimentación que se denominan conmutadas, no pasa nada, estan construidas de tal manera que mantienen la tensión del equipo dentro de un amplio rango, por ejemplo en 220 VCA, casi todas funcionan perfectamente bien entre 155 V. y 260 V.
> Las causas por lo cuál fallan, es mas por deficiencias en algunos de sus componentes o porque en la linea se producen picos de tensión del orden de los 2000 volt en tiempos de los microsegundos, producidos por el arranque en la red de artefatos inductivos o sea que tienen bobinados.
> ...


Fuente: https://ar.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071029135209AAsQwnW

Saludos!


----------

